# Hav Boy 3.5 pounds at 14 weeks.



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello

I am returning to the forum as we just took home a new hav pup. His name is Jax and he is joining family along with our 6 year old female Havanese Coco. They are both Chocolates

I am concerned that for his age he is small and under weight. What should an avearge boy Hav weigh at 14 weeks?

Pics attached

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

"Average" weight isn't a good way to tell the health of a puppy. 3.5 lbs at 14 weeks is SMALL, but that doesn't necessarily mean underweight. It could mean that he is genetically a smaller dog. It also could mean that he was part of a large litter and he'll catch up later.

If you are concerned, you should have him checked out by a vet. It looks like he has recent;y had an IV... has he been sick, that could have affected his growth somewhat too, though unless it is a chronic illness, he should bounce back from that in time.


----------



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

The IV is from neutering which the breeder arranged the day before we picked him up. We have only had him a few days at home (since last Saturday). In hindsight, I would have preferred to Neuter later, but I was told it was fine to do at 14 weeks because it is a small breed? I took him to my regular vet... said they would have waited as well but it was fine and Jax seems very healthy although he is a peanut..

He is doing well, eating good and very active. I actually reviewed my old posts when we got our first Hav 6 years ago. She was 3 pounds at 12 weeks... and is now 14 pounds at 6 years old.

Thanks


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Oh wow that is young for him to be neutered... my pup was 8 months old...! Just monitor his weight and always ask the vet! I just found out my pup is OVER weight so hes had way less treats lately need to get him down to like 12-15 pounds


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Oof. Given the fact that he was neutered way too young, I would expect his growth to be affected due to the lack of proper growth hormones, though I don't know that you would be seeing that quite yet. You will likely have either a very small boy on your hands, or a very large one as pediatric neuter can cause a delay in growth plates closing. Watch out for joint issues as he grows too. They are common in pediatric neuters, and 12 weeks is as pediatric as neuters get.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I’ve always understood that early neutering causes a dog to get taller than he might have otherwise. Removing production of testosterone delays closing of the bone growth plates which normally happens after sexual maturity, plus nuetered animals tend to gain weight easier. It is possible your pup will be the opposite of stunted!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Welcome, Jax is a cutie. Did the breeder tell you why she/he was neutered so young?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jax sure is a cutie pie! I remember Truffles was 3lbs at eight weeks and is now 12lbs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kjohannsen said:


> The IV is from neutering which the breeder arranged the day before we picked him up. We have only had him a few days at home (since last Saturday). In hindsight, I would have preferred to Neuter later, but I was told it was fine to do at 14 weeks because it is a small breed? I took him to my regular vet... said they would have waited as well but it was fine and Jax seems very healthy although he is a peanut..
> 
> He is doing well, eating good and very active. I actually reviewed my old posts when we got our first Hav 6 years ago. She was 3 pounds at 12 weeks... and is now 14 pounds at 6 years old.
> 
> Thanks


I question why any reputable breeder would encourage neutering that young. He'll be fine, but it's just not what good breeders do. early spay/neuter is not recommended for any breed, large or small. Even vets who push "early" spay/neuter are talking about 6-8 months, not 3 1/2 months.

However, if your vet has seen him and thinks he's healthy, I wouldn't worry about his weight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DuketheDog said:


> Oh wow that is young for him to be neutered... my pup was 8 months old...! Just monitor his weight and always ask the vet! I just found out my pup is OVER weight so he's had way less treats lately need to get him down to like 12-15 pounds


Even "12-15 lbs" is a HUGE range in dogs this size. A dog that should be 12 lbs and weighs 15, is like a person who should weigh 150 and weighs over 200 lbs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> I've always understood that early neutering causes a dog to get taller than he might have otherwise. Removing production of testosterone delays closing of the bone growth plates which normally happens after sexual maturity, plus nuetered animals tend to gain weight easier. It is possible your pup will be the opposite of stunted!


Yes. This. Although weight is entirely in the hands of the owner. We control that with diet. Or not.


----------



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you all for answering. 
I am sorry that I allowed the neutering. The breeder offered it in the purchase price of Jax and said it would be fine. I hope it will have no adverse affect on him as I didn't know better. I am also going to my vet again today because when I went a few days ago I wasn't able to see the doc that has taken care of my other Hav Coco since she was a pup. I will feel better with his blessing that Jax is OK.
I am considering getting some blood work done as I have been reading a lot about Liver shunts and other possible reasons for him being a small boy. I am concerned about Jax being really underweight. He does drink a lot and pee's a lot, but otherwise seems fine. Very energetic and playful. Also extremely smart as we have taught him to fetch and speak for treats already.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kjohannsen said:


> Thank you all for answering.
> I am sorry that I allowed the neutering. The breeder offered it in the purchase price of Jax and said it would be fine. I hope it will have no adverse affect on him as I didn't know better. I am also going to my vet again today because when I went a few days ago I wasn't able to see the doc that has taken care of my other Hav Coco since she was a pup. I will feel better with his blessing that Jax is OK.
> I am considering getting some blood work done as I have been reading a lot about Liver shunts and other possible reasons for him being a small boy. I am concerned about Jax being really underweight. He does drink a lot and pee's a lot, but otherwise seems fine. Very energetic and playful. Also extremely smart as we have taught him to fetch and speak for treats already.


The odds are that he will be fine. While "best practice" is to wait longer. they DO regularly spay/neuter shelter puppies very young, and most do fine.

While checking with the vet is always a sound idea, I wouldn't worry OVER much... There are just small Havanese. He sounds adorable. Keep us posted!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I spent a lot of time worrying about liver shunts and other things because my girl was also very small. She was barely four pounds at 16 weeks old. In the end, she is just a petite girl with no health issues. She gained weight slowly over several years and weighs about 7.5 lbs. at four years old. My advice is to enjoy your new puppy and don’t put him through blood or other tests that he doesn’t need.


----------



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

*Update on Jax*

Jax has gained 1 1/2 pounds since we brought him home a little over a month ago. He just turn 18 weeks old and now weighs in at 5 pounds. I hope he continues to grow at this pace for the next several months and ends up close to ten pounds when fully grown. He has been eating like a horse as well.

Just took him for booster shots yesterday, and the vet says he is healthy as can be!


----------

